

Language Design: Building a Modern C, Round 1 - ingve
http://owensd.io/2015/09/04/language-design-thinking-round-1.html

======
Avernar
I'm always looking for ideas to make my own C like language. But when I looked
at this article, his improved C is a completely different language. Looks more
like basic, python and pascal than C.

